

New York, America’s unhappiest city - __Joker
http://nypost.com/2014/07/22/new-york-americas-unhappiest-city/

======
__Joker
Article based on this study
[http://www.hks.harvard.edu/inequality/Seminar/Papers/Glaeser...](http://www.hks.harvard.edu/inequality/Seminar/Papers/Glaeser14.pdf)

